# Fan Portals at Various PODS



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

I know Zazzle has a deal with Sony where you can do designs related to their songs, and CafePress has a ton of fan portals for different ABC TV shows, and a few for movies and other things. Do any of the other PODS have deals like this, where people can create fan products for TV, movies, bands, groups, whatever? If so, what fan portals/brand affiliations do they have?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not sure there is a list anywhere of which POD companies have licensing deals with which content providers.

I think as new movies and media comes out, they all work to secure and negotiate deals to be the POD provider for that product.


----------

